# graphics error



## timberwolf90 (Jun 7, 2005)

When I try to play Tony Hawk's Pro Skaker 4 on my laptop and I get the following error:



> Graphic error
> Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4 was unable to initialize graphics engine.


Going to Start|Run and type in 'dxdiag'



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 5/15/2006, 20:16:58
> ...


No errors, though once I did get this:



> Display Tab 1: The file SiS630v.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
> Sound Tab 1: The file sis7018.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.


The error went away after doing all this: DirectX or graphic driver problem closed post

I have upgraded DirectX to 9.0c (from 9.0a) from the Microsoft site.
I have installed the following from SiS:
Graphic Driver
Audio Driver
AGP (GART) Driver

What is wrong with my graphics?


----------



## timberwolf90 (Jun 7, 2005)

Here is what Aspyr (maker of Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4) said about system requirements:
source



> System Requirements
> 
> * Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
> * 800 MHz Pentium III or better
> ...


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Onboard graphics weren't meant to play games. And being that is a laptop, that also is a bottleneck with games. As far as games system specs required, most usually post the least they will play on. Best advice I can give you is, for knowing exactly whether a computer will play well on a certain computer, double the amount of ram it says you need, add that to a better graphics card because drivers can't change the physical aspects of cards, speed, memory etc, you're better off playing the game on your desktop and using your laptop to surf the net.


----------



## timberwolf90 (Jun 7, 2005)

OK, thanks. Thats what I thought, but I just wanted to know if anything was 'wrong' with my laptop...
Thanks anyway.

The game DOES play on my pc, so I'm all good!

Thanks
~Timberwolf90


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Nope nothing wrong with your laptop, it just wasn't meant to be used to play games. Well, other than solataire.


----------



## timberwolf90 (Jun 7, 2005)

lol!


----------

